# mediastinal exploration



## ebradley@partners.org (Jan 13, 2012)

The surgeon performed a repair of ascending aortic dissection (CPT 33860).
The next day he was returned to the OR for post-op bleed (CPT 35820) with Esmach closure.
Three days later the surgeon performs mediastinal exploration, irrigation, and washout at bedside in the critical care unit.  This procedure is repeated three more times every 3 days.
 How would I code for these procedures?  CPT 35820 doesn't seem correct.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 14, 2012)

Have you taken a look at 39000 or 39010 depending on the approach?


----------

